# Mongoose IBOC Zero G



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Not VRC, probably just an old bike by the standards here, but I only paid 75 for it and I'm happy with the build. And it is VERY 90s.

Frame - DB Tange, Mongoose IBOC Zero G
Fork - Triple Butted Reynolds (?)
Wheels - XT M-738s, Butted Stainless spokes laced to Mavic M-217s
Tires - Dry Rotted Contis
Front DR - LX
Rear DR - LX
Cranks - LX
Shifters - Grip Shift X-Ray
Brake Levers - Dia Compe PC-7
Brakes - STX RC
Seat - Tioga Multi Control
Stem - TiTech
Bar - Zoom 150
Bar Ends - Onza
Pedals - Crank Bros (Anyone have any Onza H2Os ?)

Weight, a smidgen over 24 lbs.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Could be worse for $75.

I have some OnZa pedals if you want them.


----------

